# Einsatz Marokko Tanger S7300-315T



## jabba (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

für eine Anlage von mir (ca 4-5 Jahre alt) wird jemand für einen Vor Ort Einsatz gesucht.
Abrechnung und Auftrag direkt mit meinem Kunden in Köln.

Der Endkunde kriegt nach Reparaturen die Anlage nicht mehr ans laufen.
Zum Einsatz soll dann noch ein Wartungsvertrag abgeschlossen werden.

Wichtig: Kenntnisse in Technologiefunktionen mit Sinamics S120-CU320 müßen vorhanden sein.
6 Antriebe von denen jeweils zwei in Gleichlauf (in Gear) betrieben werden.

Panel OP77


----------



## jabba (28 Juni 2011)

Noch Aktuell:

Reisepass nicht vergessen


----------

